# New dyno #'s (long)



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

*New dyno #'s long*

First I would like to thank all of those who worked with me in getting my car running better. You peeps are soooo  
As you can see from my signature I have the new walbro 255 & 3 inch mandrel exhaust.
I dynoed 166 hp & 169 tq on stock boost (8 psi), I dynoed 256 & 264 on big boost (17 psi)
If you remember that's 21 more hp & 12 more tq than before the changes on the low boost & 40 hp & 35 tq on big boost  That's a big gain! 
I picked up power all over the power band! 43 hp & 43 tq in some rpm places. At 7200 rpms @ low boost I picked up 48 hp & 32 tq!It's great. The a/f ratio changed as well, it's reading 12.1-11.1 (old# 13.7-11.9) under low boost. 12.15-10.5
(old# 13.9-13.1) under high boost from 3800 rpm where the boost starts to stay consistent. This is where I want it correct? 
Also based on the #'s boost starts to build at 2k rpms low boost and 2400 rpms high boost.
One thing that did baffle me is that the stock boost (without the profec B on) is up to 8 instead of 7. I had to adjust the high boost because it went down to 13. I guess it's got something to do with the exhaust. Anyway for the gains I've gotten I'm happy. Thanks again. 
By the way if you think of a way to extract more power from this thing let me know 
GTIRoids


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: New dyno #'s long*



Slow 96R said:


> *.......I have the new walbro 255 & 3 inch mandrel exhaust.
> I dynoed 166 hp & 169 tq on stock boost (8 psi), I dynoed 256 & 264 on big boost (17 psi)*


Not bad #'s but I would calm down on the 17lb's of boost. The T28 will tend to crack with anything over 15psi (due to extream heat).

What is you timing set at? Are u running a FPR?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

pics? what mani are u using?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

What did your hp and torque curves look like? At the Arizona dyno day, a 200sx with a GTI-R swap in it running super rich at 13psi put down 193hp and I forget the torque, but it wasn't far from that. He had barely any mods done to it as well. Is something wrong with your motor? I myself put down 190hp and 185 torque on only 7psi with no fuel mods. Your numbers just seem low on low boost thats all...


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *What did your hp and torque curves look like? At the Arizona dyno day, a 200sx with a GTI-R swap in it running super rich at 13psi put down 193hp and I forget the torque, but it wasn't far from that. He had barely any mods done to it as well. Is something wrong with your motor? I myself put down 190hp and 185 torque on only 7psi with no fuel mods. Your numbers just seem low on low boost thats all... *


I did one run @ 13 psi and made 241 hp & 254 tq. This was done on 17 deg timing. 228 hp & 243 tq on 15 deg timing. I have a ? what is stock boost for a GTIR? I ask because maybe my ECU is set up for more boost than 8 psi.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah, I just re-read my post from last night, and.... I don't know what I was thinking. I don't think I read your post right at all.... sorry for the drunken post!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

post a sheet! post a sheet!


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

rios said:


> *post a sheet! post a sheet! *


I guess I could just take a picture of them and post it. Correct?


----------

